# General standard of hygeine in Thai healthcare...



## cfcnorth (Nov 18, 2011)

Hi there,

Just a quick post as I went to a rural government hospital (San Khampaeng - about 15k out of Chaing Mai) to have an infected toe looked at. They dressed the wound and gave me a jab.

The injection and the thing they used to make an incision into the wound were new out of the packet but they hacked into it with scissors - now if this was England I wouldn't think twice but was just wondering the general standard of sterility in Thai government hospitals as I have read of high incidences of Hepatitis and HIV in some areas?

Can anyone put my mind at rest!?

Cheers


----------



## joseph44 (May 4, 2011)

cfcnorth, don't worry. Sterilizing is common practice here and general hygiene is ok. 
Compared to the UK, you hardly will find MSRA in Thailand. 

In the UK you will be initially treated and asked to come back for a check in a week or so. 
Probably you have to visit the hospital in Thailand on a daily basis for clean bandages.


----------



## grega711 (Nov 21, 2011)

All of my experience with hospitals in Bangkok (Bumrungrad), Chiang Mai (Ram), Phuket, Koh Samui, Udon Thani, Pai, Luang Prabang (Laos) and Vientienne (sp?) has been good. Some of them look a little shabby, but I've never had a problem. I think I'd worry more in the US or UK than here. Thailand is usually rated right up at the top of most lists for quality of healthcare for expats. 

One thing I usually do, though, is Google any meds they prescribe. I think Big Pharma sometimes treats SE Asia as a dumping ground for dangerous antibiotics and other junk they have trouble selling in Europe and the US. Check out any meds before you take them. Heck, that's a good idea anywhere, right?


----------



## Rogertim1 (Nov 22, 2011)

*Standards*



cfcnorth said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Just a quick post as I went to a rural government hospital (San Khampaeng - about 15k out of Chaing Mai) to have an infected toe looked at. They dressed the wound and gave me a jab.
> 
> ...


Not always as slick as we are used to but reckon their procedure on a par with many hospitals and chance of transmitting infection nearly zero. Hope that helps and I am a UK trained doc.


----------

